# Anyone install aftermarket fog lights by themselves?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone did their own fog install?

My '95 Sentra that I bought used, came with aftermarkets installed. They were working for awhile, but they stopped.

The fogs don't light up anymore, but the switch mounted under the dash still glows when switched on (it's one of those switches that have a bulb that glows amber when turned on).

Anyway, with this info, is anyone able to diagnose the problem?
Is it the bulbs in the fog themselves? - very odd that they would both burn out at the same time.

Is it wiring? relay? other part(s)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try searching for a fuse. It will problly be under your hood somewhere. If you cant find one there, look under the dash. If the fuse is fine, then it might be a bad relay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Fogs*

I do believe there is a relay in the passenger side box with a spot for the foggies. Check that relay, it could be the guilty party.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
The relay is what is powering your switch. It is probably conected to a low beam feed. The switch probably does not light when your lows are off or your highs are on. When your lows are on the switch lights up and you have the option of turning your fogs on or not. THe relay obviously isn't providing the power, it is just relocating if from whatever power source the fogsare using and testing to see when your lows are on so you can use fogs as well.
Chek bulbs, and follow the wiring, there may be a short or an open part of the harness. A fuse doesn't suond likely since you get power to the lamp in the switch. The relay could be shot, but again the switch gets its power ffrom there so it sounds like its working. Does the relay click when the switch is turned on and off. If not, then it is dead.

Seth


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but wait, didn't he say that it was an aftermarket foglamp assembly, and if so, check the bulbs, power to the lamps, then ground.......


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

i did my own on my 99 gxe 
took a few to do it !


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

What aftermarket fog lights did you use? I'm looking for some, but can't find any that fit right. Thanks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hella Micro DE.
Best. (Use the projector similar to the ones you see in OEM HID units so the light is great, in fact they ocme HID too)

Seth


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply seth. Do you know of anything that looks like the 200sx factory ones that would fit in our front bumper covers? If I got those Hella ones, they'd be brighter than my headlights 


Edit: When I say "our front bumper covers", I mean the 1998-99 Sentras and the earlier 200sx's that had the spots for some on the sides. Thanks.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

remember that the 98 sentra uses a 95-97 200 front cover and the 99 sentra uses the same cover as a 98-99 200.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok Seth,

I saw another thread where you said the lights in the bumper of the 200sx's are actually accessory lights, not fog lights. Do you know where I could get those accessory lights? I really like the clean look of them. What I'd probably do is hook them up to my side parking lights to just turn on when they're on.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Dealer or junkyard. Either way, you're gonna have to custom wire it. If you want, talk to scorchin200sx who is making a C/F cover that fits in the factory hole for those lights which whill fill up the rest of the hole that is not occupied by the light itself.

Seth


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Just got back from the dealership... it took a while to find them, but they came out to be about 160 a piece. (123 for the light, 23 for the mounting bracket, and like 10 dollars for the wiring)

Are they worth that look? Hrm....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> *The fogs don't light up anymore, but the switch mounted under the dash still glows when switched on (it's one of those switches that have a bulb that glows amber when turned on).
> 
> Anyway, with this info, is anyone able to diagnose the problem?
> Is it the bulbs in the fog themselves? - very odd that they would both burn out at the same time.
> ...


I had the same problem with my aftermarket Hellas. In my case it was the ground, I recommend you check that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if the switch works and the lights don't, that means hat it lies either in the relay, the inline fuse, faulty wiring, or bad bulbs. I suggest you trace the 2 wires going into the lamps. trace those wires from the lamps to the source and see if:
 the negaive wire from the lamps is properly grounded to the car's body.
 the positive wire should be going into the relay, then out of the relay to the battery. make sure the wire is in tact and connected directly to the possitive side of the battery.
 beween the battery and the relay (sometimes between the relay and the lamps) there should be an in-line fuse box on the positive wire. open the box and see i the fuse is still good.
 lastly, when you flick the switch on inside of the car, you should be able to hear the relay click from under the hood. Have a friend tun the switch on (so it glows) while you listen to the relay for a click. If it doesn't click, you can get a replacement relay @ Discount auto for <$4


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *If you want, talk to scorchin200sx who is making a C/F cover that fits in the factory hole for those lights which whill fill up the rest of the hole that is not occupied by the light itself.
> *


When you say 'those lights', do you mean the Hella ones you suggested? I'll have to think about it, I think it'd look alright with those on there (and save me a lot of money too!). Thanks for your help.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...age=50&highlight=fog light cover&pagenumber=2

Take a look here, you'll see a picture of them

Seth.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, those look great. I think I may have to do it that way instead.. once they're available.


----------

